# Blade for Power Kraft jig saw model TDR2354



## barnesm (Jan 22, 2011)

My son had bought some used woodworking tools. He is trying to figure out what size of blade to buy for a Power Kraft model TDR2354 jig saw/scroll saw. I've not had any luck finding any parts for Power Kraft tools. Does anyone know of a website or store where we can find out the blade size and where blades can be bought.

Thanks!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Barnesm,

Powr-Kraft was Montgomery Wards powertool line. There are a few different manufacturers who made these tool lines.

I have a 1935 powr-Kraft scroll saw and it uses 5-1/4 inch plain end blades. I've also cut a coping saw blade to fit it as well.

go to owwm.com and search the pictures of the powerkraft saws. Maybe someone will have a year/manufacturer and you can find out even more info.

http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=657&tab=4&sort=2&th=false&fl=


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

VintageMachinery.org - Photo Index - Powr-Kraft - 74-TBM-2354A

Does it look like this one?


----------



## barnesm (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I will show the picture to my son and see if that is it.


----------



## barnesm (Jan 22, 2011)

Doug,

My son said his did not look anything like the one in the pic. He said from measuring from top to bottom it appears to be about a 3" blade with pins at both ends. Any ideas where to get blades that might fit it?

He did confirm the model number --- TDR2354.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Barnesm,

The only pin blades I know of are 5". Rick Hutcheson at Rick's Scrollsaw has a huge selection of old scrollsaws, and he's a pretty nice guy who answers questions that are emailed to him.

You might want to give him a try.

Best of luck on your quest!


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

barnesm said:


> Doug,
> 
> My son said his did not look anything like the one in the pic. He said from measuring from top to bottom it appears to be about a 3" blade with pins at both ends. Any ideas where to get blades that might fit it?
> 
> He did confirm the model number --- TDR2354.


Here is a link to ace hardware. They seem to have a 3" pin end blade.
3" Scroll Saw Blade; 15 Tpi

Also do a google search for scroll saw blade 3".

Al


----------



## barnesm (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks Doug and Al. My son found some 3" blades to fit the saw at Ace Hardware. 

We appreciate your help.

Have a wonderful day!

Melinda


----------



## trucker421961 (Jan 20, 2016)

barnesm said:


> Doug,
> 
> My son said his did not look anything like the one in the pic. He said from measuring from top to bottom it appears to be about a 3" blade with pins at both ends. Any ideas where to get blades that might fit it?
> 
> He did confirm the model number --- TDR2354.


i hAVE THE SAME SAW DREMEL HAS THEM BLADES DREMEL MIRCO SAW BLADES ARE THE SAME SIZE THERE LIKE 2/34 NOT 3" THEY WILL FIT THE MONTGOMERY WARD POWER CRAFT MODEL TDR2357


----------

